# اضافة كود جوجل للمنتدى



## lion_heart (10 أبريل 2009)

سلام المسيح 

اولا اشكر ادارة المنتدى الرائع اللذي هوا بمناسبة بيتنا الثاني

عندي اقتراح بسيط جدا 

اضافة كود لموقع جوجل اللذي يمككنا من عرض الافلام و الفيديو الموجودة على جوجل لانو جوجل بيسمح لنا برفع افلام كاملة  مش مقطعة 

الكود بسيط جدا و هوا متل كود اليوتوب 

تقبلو تحياتي و ربنا يبارك حياتكم و يبارك تعبكم


----------



## zama (3 يوليو 2009)

الحقيقة مش عارف ينفع تنفيذ الأقترااح ده ولا أيه ؟؟

الرد والقرار للأدارة فقط ..


----------

